# Spideranne's Haunt 2007



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I finally got my pictures loaded and had some fun with photobuckets new remix feature. I had good turnout this year, over 100 tot's for the first time and a lot of nice comments from the neighbors. One women told me her daughter made her go out and buy a skeleton so they could be more like my house. I'm already thinking toward next year and trying to come up with a cohesive theme to tie things together. I noticed going through the pictures that it is a little discombobulated.

2007 Halloween :: Halloween 2007 remix by spideranne - Photobucket


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool, Spideranne!

I really like the spider victim that you added to your big spider prop.
The overall look is really great.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great work! you have a really cool setup with some sweet-looking props. i like the garage facade too, good job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is one of the coolest spiders I've seen. No wonder they call you Spideranne. Nice work. BTW, what was the music in the video? That would be great walk through haunt music!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks. The music I just picked from the list on Photobucket. It is called Spooky Ocean by Richard Harchol.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great display! I really like the spiderwebs and your ground-breaker. The giant spider is terrific!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The spider and the garage facade were major cool. And great job on the video; you do a mean slideshow!


----------



## CemeteryFlower (Nov 7, 2007)

great setup!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job Spideranne!!!!!


----------

